# Squash bugs have invaded.



## Buckshot00 (Jul 31, 2015)

Damn stink bugs have moved into my pumpkin plants. I had them under control until the vines spread out. I'm using sevin dust and spray and removing by hand daily. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 066blaster (Jul 31, 2015)

Keep up with the sevin.. The problem with mature pumpkin plants is they are tuff to thoroughly spray. The good thing is they grow vigorously and can handle some insect damage. Pyrethrin would work also its cheap and organic. It doesn't have to touch them, all they have to do is breath in the vapors. Kills almost any insect. I have been adding it to my sprays quite a bit, because of the instant results it has no residual activity , once dry. Can be used up till day of harvest I'm not an organic guy, but if I was I would buy it by the barrel.


----------



## amberg (Oct 25, 2015)

I have had good luck by putting moth balls right at the roots when the squash get about 3" tall, then I like to spray them with 70% neem oil once a week. the neem oil also keeps the tomato worms off. check out (domyownpestcontrol.com) they have a lot of info. I HATE SQUASH BUGS!!


----------



## Marshy (Oct 25, 2015)

Neem oil is the bomb. Havent tried it on the sink bugs b/c I haven't had issues with them but I have used it to keep the Beatles and worms away.


----------



## farmer steve (Oct 25, 2015)

amberg said:


> I have had good luck by putting moth balls right at the roots when the squash get about 3" tall, then I like to spray them with 70% neem oil once a week. the neem oil also keeps the tomato worms off. check out (domyownpestcontrol.com) they have a lot of info. I HATE SQUASH BUGS!!


please never use moth balls around produce you are going to eat. they are to be used in sealed containers only. 
http://npic.orst.edu/ingred/ptype/mothball/regulation.html


----------

